# Almost ready to blow my brains out



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm done with this fuking ridiculous defense mechanism!!!! That is all


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Once again fearless your response is ridiculous....not everyone who has dp is anxious and riddled with anxiety! Obviously I have fear underneath this but I can still function pretty dam normal but I just feel fuking dead and everything feels the same I can't connect to shit what the fuk is the point anymore


----------



## SamodrotAgressivoDrot (Nov 16, 2011)

Autoaggression detected imho. No offence, i mean that if you really feel bad because of a functional sympthom like dp it means that symthom is used efficiently by you(your subconscious) as a mean of autoaggression. The functional sympthom may change but its function or one of its functions may remain the same be it autoaggression or distraction(suppression more correctly) or something else. Too oversimplified, and of course IMHO, better try CBT fherapy, i am sure it can help in your situation


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

SamodrotAgressivoDrot said:


> Autoaggression detected imho. No offence, i mean that if you really feel bad of a functional sympthom like dp it means that symthom is used efficiently by you(your subconscious) as a mean of autoaggression. The functional sympthom may change but its function or one of its functions may remain the same be it autoaggression or distruction(suppression more correctly) or something else. Too oversimplified, and of course IMHO, better try CBT fherapy, i am sure it can help in your situation


EDIT - this was a rude post, sorry


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Wtf is auto aggression lol

CBT won't do shit for me


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Samodrot what do you mean? Of course we feel bad because of dp. One should be happy for having it? I don't think I got your point.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fearless I m not anxious about it. Actually I m too numb, so I can't feel anything.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

marry1985 said:


> Fearless I m not anxious about it. Actually I m too numb, so I can't feel anything.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

can you relate to this missjess?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes totally


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I just don't want dp anymore period I want it stop! I can't enjoy anything and I can't feel love this is no way to live whenever I think about doing something I know it won't be fun so I don't it


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I wish whatever is causing this could be taken away coz I can't deal with this disorder anymore ....
Yeah ur probly right fearless but at this point I don't give a fuk I've lost the ability to connect properly to people and be able to emotionally experience anything


----------



## Newky (Dec 11, 2013)

"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results"

The closer I've lived to this, the closer I've felt to recovery, because I think a massive factor in DP is getting stuck in our ways and not even realising it, or maybe not even wanting to.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well it's hard not to do the same thing with dp because everything is just a non experience and feels the fuking same anyway!


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

missjess said:


> Well it's hard not to do the same thing with dp because everything is just a non experience and feels the fuking same anyway!


Maybe if you try being strong and muscling through the [lack of] pain, you will build up the confidence to face what it is that is truly bothering you. It's tough work! and I spent a lot of time that I wish I didn't having the same " it's not worth it" attitude as you.


----------

